# 2015 Nissan Rogue Cold Start Vibration



## NavPra (Jan 30, 2020)

Does any one know why there is a few second engine vibration during the cold start up ? The vibration goes away itself after 2-5 second when idling. I did not notice any vibration during spring, fall and summer months. The vibrations seems to happen when the vehicle sits for more than few hours on winter months and it's first start up


----------

